# Horse Creek



## wag03 (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks like Horse Creek WMA is open October 4-26th. When are y’all going to start showing up? Mike, I know it’s going to be hard to get a day off! What’s you plan?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 29, 2021)

I'll be going down sometime of the week before. Not sure of the day yet. I'll check my work schedule. lol


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 29, 2021)

Just put it up.


----------



## wag03 (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks like a good backpacking tent!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 29, 2021)

Pack it in the truck for hauling to camp.


----------



## Kengibbons (Aug 30, 2021)

I hope someone chimes in with dates. I'm anxious to see mikes tent


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 30, 2021)

Kengibbons said:


> I hope someone chimes in with dates. I'm anxious to see mikes tent


How many days you planning on staying out of work. lol


----------



## Kengibbons (Aug 30, 2021)

Just a week. I wish it I could stay all month. my wife can't be without me that long, she would never survive the separation anxiety.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 30, 2021)

Kengibbons said:


> Just a week. I wish it I could stay all month. my wife can't be without me that long, she would never survive the separation anxiety.


I don't believe that lie. I'll probably be there on Wednesday the 20th till the 25th.


----------



## Kengibbons (Aug 31, 2021)

i'm good for any time after the 16th, might stay for more than a week.


----------



## wag03 (Aug 31, 2021)

my schedule is fairly open as well. Y’all just let me know.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Sep 2, 2021)

I will probably be there either the afternoon of 23rd or 24th and stay until it closes. I have court the morning of the 23rd. My other thought is to come in the 17th and stay until the 22nd. I guess  it depends on when fish will be fried?


----------



## wag03 (Sep 2, 2021)

I caught a few Redfish this morning. We will eat good if nothing else!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 9, 2021)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I don't believe that lie. I'll probably be there on Wednesday the 20th till the 25th.


I think me and pops will join you this year….I think 2013 was the last time we were there.


----------



## Jim little (Sep 11, 2021)

Me and my son were talking about coming this year I will watch for the dates


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 12, 2021)

I will be arriving the 18th and hunting all week. Might be able to come on the 16th if things work out. Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## Kengibbons (Sep 17, 2021)

I plan on getting there on the 17th. I'll save a place up the hill for for the kodiak canvas city.


----------



## BBowman (Sep 18, 2021)

It’s been a long time since I’ve hunted south georgia. I’m hoping to join you all this year for the hunt. Any suggestions on what to bring other than camping essentials. Snake boots and thermacell are a given. How safe is it to leave the campsite unattended? I’ll be bringing a gamecart.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 20, 2021)

BBowman said:


> It’s been a long time since I’ve hunted south georgia. I’m hoping to join you all this year for the hunt. Any suggestions on what to bring other than camping essentials. Snake boots and thermacell are a given. How safe is it to leave the campsite unattended? I’ll be bringing a gamecart.


Am I correct in my thinking you are kin folks of Robert Carter aren't you? We have not had any problems so far at camp.


----------



## BBowman (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes sir! ? Just got off the phone with him. I plan to be there the 3rd week of October. I’ve been waiting a LONG time to participate in this hunt. Can’t wait to hunt flat land and rivers swamps again.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 20, 2021)

BBowman said:


> Yes sir! ? Just got off the phone with him. I plan to be there the 3rd week of October. I’ve been waiting a LONG time to participate in this hunt. Can’t wait to hunt flat land and rivers swamps again.


Thought so. Look forward to meeting you and sharing a camp fire with you sir!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 26, 2021)

I plan on being there for the weekend.


----------



## Kengibbons (Oct 8, 2021)

Getting close.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 9, 2021)

Kengibbons said:


> I plan on getting there on the 17th. I'll save a place up the hill for for the kodiak canvas city.


Be like an upscale gated community.


----------



## BBowman (Oct 9, 2021)

My vacation time was granted!! I’ll be there on the 18th. Hope to meet a bunch of you.


----------



## BBowman (Oct 17, 2021)

What’s do the regs say about hunter orange this coming week at Horse Creek?


----------



## wag03 (Oct 17, 2021)

I’m pretty sure it’s not required. I haven’t ever worn a orange vest during this hunt. I will see y’all Tuesday morning.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 17, 2021)

Its not a bad idea to were orange if your around the property lines because its gun season there. Also over the years on that hunt there always seems to be some one trying to gun hunt there by mistake


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 17, 2021)

All packed up and will be heading down Tuesday morning......


----------



## BBowman (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks. I may bring my orange hat just in case.


----------



## BBowman (Oct 22, 2021)

I had fun!!! Except for the mosquitoes!!!! I had to literally hold a thermacell in each hand up to my ears to get thru Thursday evening. Saw deer and hogs. Saw a good buck too. Thanks to all the trad forum guys for welcoming to your campfire. I’m already making plans for next year.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 23, 2021)

Got on some sleeping Hogs that were snoring but just couldn't pick them out from the Palmettos, turns out they had wallered shallow beds in soft swamp dirt......Busted them up and watched them grunt off....Saw two bucks and one doe after that....Always lots of Game on Horse Creek Hunt....


----------



## Worlldbeater (Oct 24, 2021)

Horse Creek is an overlooked WMA for sure thank  goodness and yall  please stay away.  A most beautiful place  and home to the world record Largemouth bass caught at Montgomery Lake.  Be sure to visit it if you go there .   History made there in 1932.  Two people fishing with one rod and reel. They took their boat in the trunk of a car and took turns fishing with the rod and reel.  Great depression times and they ate the fish. Caught by George Perry.


----------



## wag03 (Oct 24, 2021)

I throughly enjoyed it. It was nice to see you guys. Let’s do it again soon.


----------

